# Frozen semen



## jonandrewtimberman00 (Jan 29, 2020)

Has anyone seen this ad on here, and is it legit?


----------



## Vance_kaz (Nov 3, 2018)

It's legit but only to the right bitch I'm sure


----------



## jonandrewtimberman00 (Jan 29, 2020)

Vance_kaz said:


> It's legit but only to the right bitch I'm sure





Vance_kaz said:


> It's legit but only to the right bitch I'm sure





Vance_kaz said:


> It's legit but only to the right bitch I'm sure


thank you


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Buyer beware on the Chavez stuff.


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

Mike W. said:


> Buyer beware on the Chavez stuff.


Can you give me details on the “Buyer beware “ on Chavez? Pretty Please. 🥰


----------



## Duckme (May 31, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone has made a purchase from that ad also. If so did the breeding go well?


----------

